# Differences in the Marzocchi 380 versions?



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I know you have the CR, the C2R2 and the C2R2 Ti. Other than stanchion coating and maybe the dampers between the CR and C2R2, are there any differences in the actual chassis that make one lighter than the other?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Fox just bought Marzocchi....might want to hold back before you buy anything why they sort it out.

Personally I would look at other fork companies before buying this product line


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Fox just bought Marzocchi....might want to hold back before you buy anything why they sort it out.
> 
> Personally I would look at other fork companies before buying this product line


Timbers, you old fool, the whole Marz inventory is being blown out and prices slashed because of the takeover, why do you think he's asking about them. One thing about mountain bikers is as reliable as the sun comes up the next day---theyre cheap and like bargains. Ebay and online stores have been liquidating Marz products because of that. I got a sweet deal on a Marz Roco Lite rear shock for $160 last month. It sold for $400 before the collapse.
As for the OP---google reviews for those products or contact Marz. their website is still up.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Timbers has a point though... I've read some posts in threads on different sites and some people have had warranty issues. Nowadays, what do you do? Say I got a crazy deal on a new 380 from an online store and there was an issue right off the bat... you're kind of stuck.

I'll probably stick with my old 888 for now (find new lowers because the bushings are shot) until I figure out what I want.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

fatcat said:


> Timbers, you old fool, the whole Marz inventory is being blown out and prices slashed because of the takeover, still up.


Yep. I am old....I have seen a lot....that experience has led me to my beliefs. H

So here it goes. I have seen companies blow out stuff....great prices and stuff....and I have bought the stuff...some stuff worked out....and most stuff just sucked and wasted my money....My cautious attidude...is buy something that has a solid background behind it...because if it doesn't work right....it isn't worth it...not worth your time


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

The only issues I've heard of is that good ol notchy feeling. Easy fix, pop up the dust seals, toss in a dollop of slick honey & you're good to go. Just did this with a buddies 55 RC3 ti that was notchy as all get out. After the grease it was plush. He then finally realized how crappy his Fox 34 felt.

That being said the only Marz's I'm comfortable buying would be the top end Ti versions. If you're going to spend the money you might as well get the top of the line. Keeps you from wanting to upgrade. Assuming these Marz's are as good as the last ones it should be a safe bet. That being said it might be a good idea to buy from a company that will allow you to return it if you do get a lemon.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Yep. I am old....I have seen a lot....that experience has led me to my beliefs. H
> 
> So here it goes. I have seen companies blow out stuff....great prices and stuff....and I have bought the stuff...some stuff worked out....and most stuff just sucked and wasted my money....My cautious attidude...is buy something that has a solid background behind it...because if it doesn't work right....it isn't worth it...not worth your time


My only worry would be seals. But there is a co i forget the name that makes all the mz seals for previous forks.

I got my mz4.4 for $250 and it retails for $799. Service on mz is pretty easy too. Ronnie did vids for almost every fork before he left. Its kinda a 3 for the price of 1 deal going around right now.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I totally agree. I bit the bullet on a 2010 55 RC3ti hoping that Marzocchi's dark days of 2008-2009 were behind them. I got lucky and they were. 100% thrilled. 

But with the buyout it does leave some questions. I would contact Fox to see if they have any updates on warranty issues with Marz. products. I called a few months ago and they were still getting organized, the front line employees didn't have any answers aside from we're waiting for direction from above.

UPDATE: Fox is now doing warranty repairs on Marzocchi forks and has parts for 2010+ models.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

eshew said:


> I totally agree. I bit the bullet on a 2010 55 RC3ti hoping that Marzocchi's dark days of 2008-2009 were behind them. I got lucky and they were. 100% thrilled.
> 
> But with the buyout it does leave some questions. I would contact Fox to see if they have any updates on warranty issues with Marz. products. I called a few months ago and they were still getting organized, the front line employees didn't have any answers aside from we're waiting for direction from above.


There are us laws to protect consumers. Even if a co goes out a business they have to honor warranty/faulty product. Unless they are in chaper 7 bankrupt. Also if i bought a fork from price point or ebay and its faulty its the retailers deal to run down the warranty. Not mine.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> My cautious attidude...is buy something that has a solid background behind it...because if it doesn't work right....it isn't worth it...not worth your time


And always use 3 periods in between random words.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Well now that I have the fork completely apart and clean, it looks like the bushings in the 888 Ti are ok! So I'll hang onto it since I've put money towards other parts for two bikes. The bushings have less than a millimeter of play, which is normal and actually part of the design (check MX suspension forums). 7lbs total weight with Avalanche cartridge so still not bad. I'll just get those nice SKF seals and call it a day.

Funny thing I noticed when the 380 was first released was the crown to axle length and fork offset: both the same as the 888. A lot of new 27.5 forks out there use 46mm offset which the 888 always had. I've used the 888 with a 27.5 wheel and no issue with clearance.


----------

